# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Ноггано в Одессе 19 августа клуб RAЙ

## herurg

19 Августа состоится концерт Ноггано. в 22:00 в клубе RAЙ



Справки и заказ билетов по тел: (048) 787-99-36

----------

